# Random Furry Sightings



## NinjaWolf041 (Jul 13, 2008)

Has anyone just randomly ran in to a furry before? If so, did you introduce your self and how did it go?

It was really odd, so I was at work today just doing my normal stuff when I just randomly look out the window. There just so happens to be someone walking across the street.....with a tiger ear hoddie and a tiger tail. I did like one of those double take take thing was like O_O " Holy shit its a furry!". I really wanted to run across the street and just say hi something, but it was to busy and the tiger got away .  So if you happen to be a furry tiger (at least he look like one lol) who happened to go to 7-11 in keizer OR yesterday drop me a line.

So stories anyone? Do please tell.


----------



## Lukar (Jul 13, 2008)

I don't _think_ I've ran into another fur before. x.x I dunno.


----------



## xiath (Jul 13, 2008)

not yet... but i am planing on going to the mall with my friend tomorrow and am planing on buying a dog collar and dogbone tag so that may up the chances


----------



## Merp (Jul 13, 2008)

I think I have...there was a show in the gallery at my school of paintings of furries at a convention...so maybe there was a furry somewhere....but Im not sure if I have ran into a furry before...I mean its not like I can just ask  "so are you a furry?"....I guess I could...but I have a feeling it would make things really awkward if they weren't...I wish I knew more furries though...


----------



## NinjaWolf041 (Jul 13, 2008)

Merp said:


> I think I have...there was a show in the gallery at my school of paintings of furries at a convention...so maybe there was a furry somewhere....but Im not sure if I have ran into a furry before...I mean its not like I can just ask  "so are you a furry?"....I guess I could...but I have a feeling it would make things really awkward if they weren't...I wish I knew more furries though...



You could just always slip some furry lingo in to a conversation and see what they do. Or just shout "I have Yiff!" and see who comes over.


----------



## Beastcub (Jul 13, 2008)

i went trick or treating in my cat suit (yeah i'm hella old to be doing but the neighbors fricken love it and i get loads of candy from the excited old people XD) and suddenly got jumped by a husky fursuit (also way too old to trick or treat) who was just elated to have found another furry with the same idea.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Jul 13, 2008)

NinjaWolf041 said:


> You could just always slip some furry lingo in to a conversation and see what they do. Or just shout "I have Yiff!" and see who comes over.


that may backfire and you'll catch the attention of someone who takes the internet srsly.


----------



## XoPp (Jul 13, 2008)

i have never thought of that, but it is highly possible i am the only in where i live 

dunno, i would propably just mumble something because i would be so "excited" and the other one would be something like: "wtf gtfo freak."

because i am shy like that


----------



## Azmare (Jul 13, 2008)

yeh l have,well at my school,not that l would call it random though,me and a bunch of friends went into our school library cos we had a freebee for a few of our classes,and one of the people there brought his artbook cos l had asked him to before,there was a bunch on anthro artwork in there and l thought that was cool but it didn't occur to me he was a furry until l asked if he had a deviant art,he said no but he has an FA account.
Then l was like 0_0 wow,another fur in my area? in my school?
but l never did introduce myself to him as another fur persay,however l did add him on FA and l think he would get that l'm a fur now


----------



## Tagwyn (Jul 13, 2008)

So, I went on a bit of a road trip round Ohio and a bit of PA this past Friday and Saturday.  I was up in Erie PA, sitting at a red light, when I look at the license plate of the car on the other side of the light.  It read FATFRRY.    Bricks were shat.  By the time I had reached behind the passenger seat and grabbed my camera, the light had changed and away he went.  Anyone here happen to drive a SUV with that license plate???


----------



## Nocturne (Jul 13, 2008)

I saw a dude on the local news once that had some kind of FA tshirt that I suspect he made himself.


----------



## Monarq (Jul 13, 2008)

Strangely enough, I was in Pittsburgh last year during AnthroCon and I did not see a single furry the entire 6 hours I was there... (I wasn't at the convention, but nonetheless I was downtown...)


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 13, 2008)

Naw. Everybody I know is a conformist.


----------



## Merp (Jul 13, 2008)

NinjaWolf041 said:


> You could just always slip some furry lingo in to a conversation and see what they do. Or just shout "I have Yiff!" and see who comes over.



well a lot of my classmates know I'm a fur....but they are super accepting...but I'd be afraid that people wouldn't re-act very nicely if I started to talk furry...one of my boyfriend's friends found out and couldn't stop joking about how my boy should watch out cause I might want to shit all over him in bed and that I might be having sex with my cats....there is just too _much_ that goes along with people's _idea_ of what we are....which is usually severely incorrect


----------



## Monkeykitten (Jul 13, 2008)

I saw a lady on the bus who was wearing cat ears and such, but I'm not sure if she was a furry or she just wore them to amuse herself.


----------



## feilen (Jul 13, 2008)

Hehe, one of my best friends is someone who went to a sword class with my brother and nearly _7 years later_ turned out to be a very active furry


----------



## LittleBlue (Jul 13, 2008)

Around the end of '06 I was in the city with some friends and saw a guy in a fox tail with some fox plushies on his backpack, I wanted to say something but we went by so fast I didn't have time.
Also I saw two girls at a music festival wearing kitty ears but they may have just thought they were cute or something and wern't actual furries cause I yelled "Yiff!" a few times and they didn't respond.


----------



## Jack (Jul 13, 2008)

I saw a small group in Houston TX I don't know if they were all furries, one of them was in full costume (random street fur suiting I suppose) a couple of others were wearing ears and tails holding video cameras. I was in the truck and just watched them walk by (like 5 feet away!) I wanted to roll down the window and and say what's up but I would not know what to say afterwards, so I just watched as they went into a general store.


----------



## Lina Loaded (Jul 13, 2008)

I AM the random furry sighting. XD


----------



## Kajet (Jul 13, 2008)

I worked with a furry for a couple of years before knowing she was a fur, I suspected something when she used the word yiff in proper context but I wasn't sure till I contacted her online cause she planned a furmeet on a local area forum.


----------



## TamaraRose (Jul 13, 2008)

i would love  to run in to another furry... but that only  fur that lives  with in a 5 to 29 mile area of me is my husband


----------



## MagnusAdder (Jul 13, 2008)

the only other furry i run into ever is my wife... and some times my self when i am to tired to open my eyes and walk into the mirror.


----------



## ExTo (Jul 13, 2008)

A random guy at my college who I frequently encountered around the corridors but never talked to turned out being a furry, and now we talk quite frequently. He didn't stand out of the crowd for me before I learned he is a fur, but when I saw him I recognized him as "one of the people I know I've seen walking down the corridors" because he has a somewhat characteristic appearance.


----------



## Aden (Jul 13, 2008)

There's a guy at my school who I've seen a few times around campus. He wears little cat ears on his head. I think he's more of an anime guy than anything, though.


----------



## Lukealyke (Jul 13, 2008)

I saw a girl at the mall wearing a dog ear hat.  The ears looked pretty real too, so it was kind of obvious she had payed too much money for it to be a joke.

I didn't know what to say to her though.  "Hai wanna yiff?" was my first thought and it made me laugh out loud.  I couldn't work up the courage to go talk to her... she was cute too.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 13, 2008)

LittleBlue said:


> Around the end of '06 I was in the city with some friends and saw a guy in a fox tail with some fox plushies on his backpack, I wanted to say something but we went by so fast I didn't have time.
> Also I saw two girls at a music festival wearing kitty ears but they may have just thought they were cute or something and wern't actual furries cause I yelled "Yiff!" a few times and they didn't respond.



yea... half the population of anime fans will wear cat (any animal) ears without having no damn idea what it symbolizes... which is kind of annyoing when you hear some girl bash the furry fandom when she realizes what it is [whilst wearing cat ears] T.T

anyway, I think it's opposite for me. many people have run into me and commented on stuff that I'd wear, even a few hinting at the fact that they're furries themselves. other than that, I guess you could say anyone who runs into me, might just BECOME a furry, if they already weren't ;3


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 13, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> yea... half the population of anime fans will wear cat (any animal) ears without having no damn idea what it symbolizes... which is kind of annyoing when you hear some girl bash the furry fandom when she realizes what it is [whilst wearing cat ears] T.T
> 
> anyway, I think it's opposite for me. many people have run into me and commented on stuff that I'd wear, even a few hinting at the fact that they're furries themselves. other than that, I guess you could say anyone who runs into me, might just BECOME a furry, if they already weren't ;3



LOL guess you just have that special charm


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 13, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> LOL guess you just have that special charm



well, actually it's happened XD I mean, I can say over 50% of my friends have become (at least slightly) furry since they met me, and I gots around 30 something friends X3 

I did a good deed to teh fandom here! I am... "the furry converter!"

*limp*


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 13, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> well, actually it's happened XD I mean, I can say over 50% of my friends have become (at least slightly) furry since they met me, and I gots around 30 something friends X3
> 
> I did a good deed to teh fandom here! I am... "the furry converter!"
> 
> *limp*



*hugs* yes you did, a true furry right here! *hands you a cookie*


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 13, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> well, actually it's happened XD I mean, I can say over 50% of my friends have become (at least slightly) furry since they met me, and I gots around 30 something friends X3
> 
> I did a good deed to teh fandom here! I am... "the furry converter!"
> 
> *limp*


Come to where I live and try that. You'll be called very horrible names by people I dislike very much.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 13, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> Come to where I live and try that. You'll be called very horrible names by people I dislike very much.



lol, don't get me wrong, I'm called the hedgehog fucker in school by those who aren't fond of furries. long story short, some whore decided to go around telling everyone sonic turns me on, and thas how my name got stuck. and yea, I've gotten threats, death threats, etc.


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 13, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> lol, don't get me wrong, I'm called the hedgehog fucker in school by those who aren't fond of furries. long story short, some whore decided to go around telling everyone sonic turns me on, and thas how my name got stuck. and yea, I've gotten threats, death threats, etc.



Yeesh, what a bitch, prehaps maybe you can convert her with that special charm


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 13, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> lol, don't get me wrong, I'm called the hedgehog fucker in school by those who aren't fond of furries. long story short, some whore decided to go around telling everyone sonic turns me on, and thas how my name got stuck. and yea, I've gotten threats, death threats, etc.


lawl

I guess douchebags survive everywhere.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 13, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> Yeesh, what a bitch, prehaps maybe you can convert her with that special charm



nah... she really is a slut... I mean, she wears a skirt and tells everyone it's because of her religion (and try to guess why she really wears a skirt ;3)


----------



## Magica (Jul 13, 2008)

I seen a girl at the college with cat ears on a couple of times, but I think she was just being a weeaboo than a furry.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 13, 2008)

DragonMagica said:


> I seen a girl at the college with cat ears on a couple of times, but I think she was just being a weeaboo than a furry.


a.k.a an otaku... it's reasons like this I dun consider myself an otaku >_<


----------



## pheonix (Jul 13, 2008)

Sadly I never had the opportunity to just randomly spot a furry on the street but hopefully I will someday, but I doubt it.


----------



## CoyoteSmith (Jul 13, 2008)

Ha.

At work today, there was a girl wearing a cat collar...And in fact, she purchased a backpack with a tail and ears attached to it.  

I commented on the collar, to which she smiled and replied warmly enough.

She was probably just a goth kid, but it made me smirk, in the least.

As far as I could tell, she was a tourist, so I'll probably never know.

-Coyote Smith


----------



## serious-stripes (Jul 13, 2008)

There is this dude I've seen several times on campus (Purdue) that wears a hat with ears thats obviously supposed to be a red tailed fox....I keep wanting to ask him but its just such an awkward question....I think I might ask him if he's a fox...that may be a little less obvious and weird but I dunno


----------



## PaperRabbit (Jul 13, 2008)

I just wanted to say that only wearing ears (the headband(?) kind) and a tail can have two meanings. 

1.- It can mean you are a furry

2.- It can mean you're a "Loveless" fan (which seems to be trend among anime fans for now)

There, now I shall go to sleep :3


----------



## TerranceJones (Jul 13, 2008)

I saw this girl once at Target back home in Topeka wearing the exact same collar as me, in front of me in line, but I didn't want to say anything, for fear that I'd embarrass her in front of her mom... Hehehehe... I think I was also buying questionable underwear at the time, soooo... *blush*


----------



## TamaraRose (Jul 13, 2008)

well if i  ever   come around any of  your areas ill be the only girl   who has odd habit  of meowing when i get excited  i once wore my ears and tail All the way home on the grey hound bus


----------



## Gorgy (Jul 14, 2008)

Only 'furries' I've seen are mascots.  But they aren't really furries anyway.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 14, 2008)

serious-stripes said:


> There is this dude I've seen several times on campus (Purdue) that wears a hat with ears thats obviously supposed to be a red tailed fox....I keep wanting to ask him but its just such an awkward question....I think I might ask him if he's a fox...that may be a little less obvious and weird but I dunno



aha! there's my answer! I've been wondering how I should confront someone who wears almost the same thing!

yea, just say, "so, are you a fox?"... my version would be, "rawr, hello thar foxxeh >=3"... that would probably scare him off, furry or not though X3

or! you could walk up to him, and show him some furry art, and ask for his opinion... maybe then he'll come clean!


----------



## Koda (Jul 14, 2008)

Yeah, thats a big problem with Pennsylvania. I look for furry paws on cars and stuff but then I have to realize, practically every sports team's logo/mascot is either a puma, wolf, coyote, or husky.. So there are paws all over the place, but none of them are furry 

I did have fun Saturday tho, was down at a meet in Hellertown, and I had my tail, and was with a whole group of furs, including I think 5 suiters. We were playing some games in the park. Cars were stopping, taking pictures, people beeping horns it was fun. 

... Then "someone is giving liquor to these animals".. I think it was Rev Fox, got the idea to go up to Rita's (which is an Italian ice place in town), in full suit, and we got iced cream and Italian ice and all that goodness. Confused the HELL out of a local cop... XD

The group is so much fun to hang out with. Lets see.. the suiters were Rev Fox, Tropher Fox, Skippy (Fox?), Shortwave, and Duncan. (sorry if I missed any!!)


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 14, 2008)

Koda said:


> I did have fun Saturday tho, was down at a meet in Hellertown, and I had my tail, and was with a whole group of furs, including I think 5 suiters. We were playing some games in the park. Cars were stopping, taking pictures, people beeping horns it was fun.
> 
> ... Then "someone is giving liquor to these animals".. I think it was Rev Fox, got the idea to go up to Rita's (which is an Italian ice place in town), in full suit, and we got iced cream and Italian ice and all that goodness. Confused the HELL out of a local cop... XD
> 
> The group is so much fun to hang out with. Lets see.. the suiters were Rev Fox, Tropher Fox, Skippy (Fox?), Shortwave, and Duncan. (sorry if I missed any!!)



hmph... you have more fun than I've EVER had! lucky >=2

and hey, who do you mean by duncan? duncan da husky?


----------



## Mavu-chan (Jul 14, 2008)

Monkeykitten said:


> I saw a lady on the bus who was wearing cat ears and such, but I'm not sure if she was a furry or she just wore them to amuse herself.


I do that all the time! ^^ So if anyone's in the Savannah, GA area and you see a girl with white cat ears on out and about, it's probably me, haha, though that's only when I'm at school, not now, since it's summer.


----------



## Mavu-chan (Jul 14, 2008)

Koda said:


> Yeah, thats a big problem with Pennsylvania. I look for furry paws on cars and stuff but then I have to realize, practically every sports team's logo/mascot is either a puma, wolf, coyote, or husky.. So there are paws all over the place, but none of them are furry
> 
> I did have fun Saturday tho, was down at a meet in Hellertown, and I had my tail, and was with a whole group of furs, including I think 5 suiters. We were playing some games in the park. Cars were stopping, taking pictures, people beeping horns it was fun.
> 
> ...


The cosplay club at my school had a cosplay picnic once and it was pretty similar. We only had one fursuiter and she was a opossum I really didn't know, but we ran amok in a coffee shop, all while either in cosplay or in some related outfit, you know what I mean, haha, and some little girls got a picture with my lolita friends because they thought she was a princess. It was all great fun! <3


----------



## Project_X (Jul 14, 2008)

I still haven't seen any fellow furs....but if I could choose who, Dragoneer with Taliesin as a tailgating second place.
Why Dragoneer? I want to say "Behold! The Admin!" in person. =P


----------



## TamaraRose (Jul 14, 2008)

i have  ask people around where i  live " are you a fur?" i mean the worst i get is  "whats a fur ?" and then i have to try to explain  tho its geting easyer


----------



## Koda (Jul 14, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> hmph... you have more fun than I've EVER had! lucky >=2
> 
> and hey, who do you mean by duncan? duncan da husky?



The best I've got (crappy cell phone) http://www.rhysman.com/furry/0530082218.jpg This is Duncan (left) and Rev (right)


----------



## Project_X (Jul 14, 2008)

Koda said:


> The best I've got (crappy cell phone) http://www.rhysman.com/furry/0530082218.jpg This is Duncan (left) and Rev (right)



...Nice suits....o_o


----------



## Koda (Jul 14, 2008)

Project_X said:


> ...Nice suits....o_o



I know dude! I'm so jealous! X3

Duncan tho.. my god. He doesn't even have to TRY to be adorable. Its just.. BAM CUTE. ITS OVAR.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 14, 2008)

Koda said:


> I know dude! I'm so jealous! X3
> 
> Duncan tho.. my god. He doesn't even have to TRY to be adorable. Its just.. BAM CUTE. ITS OVAR.



LOL! XD


----------



## TamaraRose (Jul 14, 2008)

meh i like  revs  suit hes very  cute in it


----------



## Project_X (Jul 14, 2008)

TamaraRose said:


> meh i like  revs  suit hes very  cute in it



I especially like the eyes.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 14, 2008)

Koda said:


> I know dude! I'm so jealous! X3
> 
> Duncan tho.. my god. He doesn't even have to TRY to be adorable. Its just.. BAM CUTE. ITS OVAR.



grr... I dun even HAVE  a suit! nor do I know how to make one TT_TT


----------



## Project_X (Jul 14, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> grr... I dun even HAVE  a suit! nor do I know how to make one TT_TT



Psh! Who needs suits when you can make HD-3D movies of your 'sona?


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 14, 2008)

Project_X said:


> Psh! Who needs suits when you can make HD-3D movies of your 'sona?



eh? you make 3d movies?! sweet! I wanna see! *jumping to conclusions*


----------



## Project_X (Jul 14, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> eh? you make 3d movies?! sweet! I wanna see! *jumping to conclusions*



I can't now...my current CPU is too weenie to run the software. So i'm getting a new one! =3


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 14, 2008)

Project_X said:


> I can't now...my current CPU is too weenie to run the software. So i'm getting a new one! =3



so, what do you create? taurin fox style movies? X3


----------



## Project_X (Jul 14, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> so, what do you create? taurin fox style movies? X3



Well not really...no. XD I don't do yiff.
I utilize Unreal Tournament III's Unreal Engine 3 to make movies, mods, characters, weapons, etc. At least, that's what I've started.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 14, 2008)

Project_X said:


> Well not really...no. XD I don't do yiff.
> I utilize Unreal Tournament III's Unreal Engine 3 to make movies, mods, characters, weapons, etc. At least, that's what I've started.



ok, I'm not used to any engines, nor am I used to cgi (is that what they call it?)... so I'm just gonna assume, and say, How in HELL could you afford something that advanced? cmon! TT_TT I'm still trying to get enough money to buy a decent computer! *sob*


----------



## Project_X (Jul 14, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> ok, I'm not used to any engines, nor am I used to cgi (is that what they call it?)... so I'm just gonna assume, and say, How in HELL could you afford something that advanced? cmon! TT_TT I'm still trying to get enough money to buy a decent computer! *sob*



It was only $60! XD
It comes with the PC version of Unreal Tournament III.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 14, 2008)

Project_X said:


> It was only $60! XD
> It comes with the PC version of Unreal Tournament III.



oh... so it's like half life T.T I thought you meant you literally owned your own 3d model program >_< 

I had a halflife 2 version of a 3d program, but it limits me to just creating animation from pre-made characters within the game.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 14, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> oh... so it's like half life T.T I thought you meant you literally owned your own 3d model program >_<
> 
> I had a halflife 2 version of a 3d program, but it limits me to just creating animation from pre-made characters within the game.



Nope. Not like HL at all.

HL2 prevents you from bending the game to your liking, which is why Gary's mod is so popular. That mod broke "the rules" and stands out from the rest. But no matter how hard you try, all of your levels/mods will look like HL2.

Unreal Tournament, however, is so flexable that you can transform the game into an entirely different game and it won't look like UT. Don't beleive me? Look up "Ashura: Dark Reign". That is one for UT2004.

UTIII looks like Gears of War (cuz they are both made by the same dudes) and also has the sence of realism. (Heh...realism in Unreal Tournament...oxymoron....) I can put your fursona into UT or into other things like movies. X3


Waaaaay different than HL2


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 14, 2008)

Project_X said:


> Nope. Not like HL at all.
> 
> HL2 prevents you from bending the game to your liking, which is why Gary's mod is so popular. That mod broke "the rules" and stands out from the rest. But no matter how hard you try, all of your levels/mods will look like HL2.
> 
> ...



yea, I've seen UT before. and yay! put teh fennec fox into your thingy! (my fursona). my guess is that you're an artist?

another problem of mine. I'm not good at drawing, so that would probably interfere with the result of my level/design if I had your program... that, and my computer is extremely slow... you wouldn't believe XD


----------



## Ferrous_Oxide (Jul 14, 2008)

So far I have not had any luck. I don't really expect much though as I live in a state that is hardly populated by any furs. I am pretty sure I have personlly met 20% of them, and that was two people if that tells you anything. I do keep my eyes out though just in case ^^.


----------



## Culebra Kai (Jul 14, 2008)

I haven't knowingly sighted any furrys. The closest I came was spotting someone walking through town in a tail and ears one time, and I haven't seen them since.


----------



## ZentratheFox (Jul 14, 2008)

Heh, I found out my best friend was a furry all of 8 months ago. It was pretty hilarious. Also, I found out my ex girlfriend was one at some point, but the topic never came up in the 1.5 years we were together...

Pretty random, I say.


----------



## SprAckeR (Jul 14, 2008)

I've never really encountered another furry until one day. I was eating at a mall once and a guy with a silver fox tail caught my eye. It was a pretty exciting moment for me.(as pathetic as that sounds)


----------



## Thohi Torok (Jul 14, 2008)

Well, hmm.. The only colleague from my old job that I still talk to on a regular basis, is the one whom I found out was furry - though I kinda forget how I found out..

Also, just today, actually, I was out shopping with my parents <_< in a strange town (strange to me anyways) and we walked past two girls - I'm guessing teens - both wearing cats ears. I'm not sure they were actually _furries_, but who knows - I didn't initiate contact.


----------



## TamaraRose (Jul 14, 2008)

i know most of the oklahoma furs but they still live very far away,,,  seeing as i live in  the  part of the state that is consitered to be BFE {butt fuck  eygpt}


----------



## Monarq (Jul 14, 2008)

Actually, I can recall one time I was riding in a car and I passed some with a rainbow sticker in the back of their car that had a paw print in it... didn't see the person though.


----------



## FurryFox (Jul 14, 2008)

Not sure if this counts but, when my family went on a cruise for my uncle's birthday party to Canada, there were some people in fursuits and I got my picture taken with them =3


----------



## Midi Bear (Jul 14, 2008)

Well, no random encounters so far. Though I have had the pleasure of finding out that three of my school friends are furs. That was pretty cool, though another one of my friends forgets that I'm one and likes to troll IRL when the others aren't around. One of the quotes that really pissed me off is "Huw's staying in the library so he can hang out on the internet with 50 year old failures that jack off to Beanie babies."
You can imagine how pissed he makes me without realizing. I never speak up about it, but meh.

Ahh well, there's all I've gotten in the way of unorganized furry encounters! =p


----------



## SachiCoon (Jul 14, 2008)

Actually yes. I went to a night club once and met a group of people there and got to talking to this one girl in particular who turned out to be a furry. It was pretty funny :3


----------



## Tesune Nyghtwolf (Jul 14, 2008)

i was at the bart station (like the subway) and this guy had on a reallly nice collar, so i walked up and was like nice collar. he was like "thanks", i was like "whered you get it?" then he was like "the collar factory". by then i was like holy shit  this guy is a fur. so i asked him where he heard about the collar factory, hmmm....guess where, FA. so then we had a wierd conversation about our furry lives and stuff, which strangely turned intoan argument over whether canines or felines were better (canines of course *barks*). thanks to my stupidty i forgot to get any type of contact info, but im sure ill see him on the bart again someday


----------



## cutekitty (Jul 14, 2008)

O3O
No random furs yet...... it makes me sad.
Though now I know of a fur who lives within driving distance!


----------



## VectorGato (Jul 14, 2008)

I once saw two girls at Borders with tails on, one leopard and one dog, and they were reading a book about dinosaurs. It was kinda weird and cool.


----------



## Nargle (Jul 14, 2008)

I think it would be cool to wear a tail and ears in public, but maybe after I graduate. I'm still a senior in highschool, so my peers tend to be a little closed minded and critical =/

Lol, I wonder if I start wearing my tail in public, then I'd suddenly meet all sorts of new people that are secretly furs n.n Hmm, I've been thinking about making/getting some ears commissioned... I was gonna get some at the Renaissance Fair (Where I got my tail) but they looked CRAPPY. I couldn't identify them, I had to ask the lady what they were.


----------



## harry2110 (Jul 15, 2008)

I was at summer camp a few years ago and at the time i didn't know 2 of my best friends there were furry. that 3 out of 8 people there is probly rare.


----------



## Drakeclaw (Jul 15, 2008)

I have yet to see a fellow fur in my area and I am about to just make a shirt saying "Yeah I am a furry and proud of it" with my pikabunny on it and see if anyone reconizes him/me...


----------



## Project_X (Jul 15, 2008)

harry2110 said:


> I was at summer camp a few years ago and at the time i didn't know 2 of my best friends there were furry. that 3 out of 8 people there is probly rare.



What luck! =D


----------



## ZentratheFox (Jul 15, 2008)

About the only thing I'm going to do to "signify" that I'm a furry is probably get a custom 8"x5" sticker of a fox face made, and put it on the top of my windshield. It's innocent enough, and that way maybe some fur will be like "hmm, I bet that guy's a furry". Lol.


----------



## KazuaZuki (Jul 15, 2008)

Well, I wore my dragon ears/tail to the mall one day and met a few furs.  *shrugs* but as for meeting/seeing one without me wearing my stuff, nah...
We lack furs here in CT. XDD


----------



## Project_X (Jul 15, 2008)

KazuaZuki said:


> Well, I wore my dragon ears/tail to the mall one day and met a few furs.  *shrugs* but as for meeting/seeing one without me wearing my stuff, nah...
> We lack furs here in CT. XDD



There is NOBODY here in central Indiana....


----------



## KazuaZuki (Jul 15, 2008)

Man, that seriously bites. Maybe there are some- but they are in hiding, I do believe that's the case in most places.


----------



## TerranceJones (Jul 15, 2008)

Project_X said:


> There is NOBODY here in central Indiana....



Myah? I think that we drive through there, to the southern cons, like on Highway 64ish? Yeah, We stop in on a place called Mount Vernon to eat at Wendy's or something, or at the mall... At least for FWA.


----------



## TamaraRose (Jul 15, 2008)

Monkeykitten said:


> I saw a lady on the bus who was wearing cat ears and such, but I'm not sure if she was a furry or she just wore them to amuse herself.



 sound like me after mfm last year so if it was after labor day week end last  year   on a grey hound it was me


----------



## xiath (Jul 15, 2008)

i am going to wear my new dog collar from now on and see how many furs there are around here.  I have worn it once at my mall only got passing stares (and a little three year old that said 'its a dogie person!'... needless to say his parents walked a little quicker to get into the store :lol


----------



## serious-stripes (Jul 15, 2008)

Project_X said:


> There is NOBODY here in central Indiana....



You'd be surprised ^^


----------



## Nargle (Jul 16, 2008)

xiath said:


> and a little three year old that said 'its a dogie person!'... needless to say his parents walked a little quicker to get into the store :lol:



Lol!! XD

Yeah, I'm definitely gonna wear some furry accessories in public some day =3


----------



## Tagwyn (Jul 21, 2008)

I just got a bumper sticker that says 'Tailgaters will be mauled' and the background image is the eyes of a wolf.  I'm also getting a dog collar soon, I think....


----------



## Nargle (Jul 21, 2008)

I don't think I'll be wearing a collar any time soon, because I gag whenever things touch my neck. Except for kisses =3

But anyways, I've also known some people who wear collars, and they were very annoying flamboyant people that thought you were fat if you were heavier then 120 lbs. They also liked chains and Cosplaying =\ **Shudders**


----------



## Tagwyn (Jul 21, 2008)

Nargle said:


> I don't think I'll be wearing a collar any time soon, because I gag whenever things touch my neck. Except for kisses =3
> 
> But anyways, I've also known some people who wear collars, and they were very annoying flamboyant people that thought you were fat if you were heavier then 120 lbs. They also liked chains and Cosplaying =\ **Shudders**


 
I'm not one of those people, thank yew very much!  The collar I would be wearing would be Timber's.  He was the dog I grew up with.  It would be in memory of him, more than anything else.


----------



## NinjaWolf041 (Jul 21, 2008)

Tagwyn said:


> I just got a bumper sticker that says 'Tailgaters will be mauled' and the background image is the eyes of a wolf.  I'm also getting a dog collar soon, I think....



Lol nice, I want to get a wolf related bumper sticker but I have know idea where to find them.


----------



## DragonFoxDemon (Jul 21, 2008)

Knew a guy who worn a hat with 'Yiff, ask me how' across it.

I jumped a wolf (Though from my mask he looked like a boar) a Halloween ago. it was an event for little kids I was working so when he came in I freaked. (Plus I'd been getting teased by the Veterans Club the whole night. Crazy old guys.) I asked the vampire with him, the wolf, to take our picture.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 21, 2008)

xiath said:


> i am going to wear my new dog collar from now on and see how many furs there are around here.



you're gonna need to stand out more than that... trust me. wearing a dog collar now a days just means you fit in with a fit version of the scene kids... or it means you're gay... (apparently)

I'm gonna buy a shirt online that says yiff! with a fox tail at the end, and then I'ma buy a shirt with a picture of a very sexy fur x3


----------



## NinjaWolf041 (Jul 21, 2008)

see as funny as I think I shirt with yiff on it would be I don't think enough people who get it and questions. That would be a fun one to explain to people.


----------



## Jhetmonev (Jul 22, 2008)

I've worn collars for about 6 years now, and I still get aggravated when wearing my collar in public and having people ask about it.  I'm still not open about being a furry, so it's kind of difficult for me.  But now that I think of it, it would be interesting to ask what they think of it first before explaining.  I think it could a good opportunity to clear up misconceptions people may have, and even create a new visage of the furry fandom.  

As for a shirt with "Yiff," that's more than enough for other fur's to know about you, but when it comes to having to explain it to people who don't know, they may not always have the humor for it and might think you're just some pervert who looks at weird porn all day.  XD  Giggedy Giggedy Goo!




NekoFox08 said:


> you're gonna need to stand out more than that... trust me. wearing a dog collar now a days just means you fit in with a fit version of the scene kids... or it means you're gay... (apparently)
> 
> I'm gonna buy a shirt online that says yiff! with a fox tail at the end, and then I'ma buy a shirt with a picture of a very sexy fur x3


----------



## Project_X (Jul 22, 2008)

serious-stripes said:


> You'd be surprised ^^


Are you? =D


----------



## TerranceJones (Jul 22, 2008)

Project_X said:


> Are you? =D



*looks out at the group* I don't suppose any of you asked if I was a furry, outside of Kansas City to the southeast, at around 3:00 Am monday morning, did you?


----------



## xiath (Jul 22, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> you're gonna need to stand out more than that... trust me. wearing a dog collar now a days just means you fit in with a fit version of the scene kids... or it means you're gay... (apparently)
> 
> I'm gonna buy a shirt online that says yiff! with a fox tail at the end, and then I'ma buy a shirt with a picture of a very sexy fur x3



*sounds paranoid* what do you mean apparently?  Are you calling me gay?  Not that i have anything against gay people, Its just that i'm not gay.  *ends sounding paranoid*

I would like to see a pic of those shirts!

Update: Ok... i won't be wearing it everywhere anymore... i kind of got banned from wearing it at my friends house because the sound of the tag makes his dogs bark...


----------



## xiath (Jul 22, 2008)

Nargle said:


> I don't think I'll be wearing a collar any time soon, because I gag whenever things touch my neck. Except for kisses =3
> 
> But anyways, I've also known some people who wear collars, and they were very annoying flamboyant people that thought you were fat if you were heavier then 120 lbs. They also liked chains and Cosplaying =\ **Shudders**




fat at 120 lbs??? wtf?  those are some odd people to think that.  I weigh 170ish and people (mainly my sister though) says i look like a twig some times (though being 6"2' helps with being that weight and not being big around the middle).  But still, I think they need to get there eyes cheked.


----------



## NinjaWolf041 (Jul 22, 2008)

xiath said:


> I would like to see a pic of those shirts!









Cafepress is a great site for all of your furry t-shirt needs.


----------



## xiath (Jul 22, 2008)

nice ^^

i would like that shirt but don't want to explain to people what it means (especially my parents :lol

I would like to get that furry paw print for my car though... when i get a car...

Edit: i really like the coyo-tee shirt and the furry inside shirt.  now to find a way to get them with out my parents knowing...


----------



## Greenbunny45 (Jul 22, 2008)

I have a few friends in highschool (well, not really friends - I take forever to make friends with people) that sat next to me in science class last year. They were all in to anime, and they could be, or at the very least they would be open to the concept of it. I wasn't in to anthro art then, but maybe next year I can ask them (I definitely do not seem to be the type IRL). I just have to hope they will be in my class then too. I can't think of anyone else in the school who might like it.

Also, I would NEVER consider using the word yiff to see if someone is a furry. NEVER -_-


----------



## serious-stripes (Jul 23, 2008)

Project_X said:


> Are you? =D



Yep and there are actually quite a few in the whole university scene I've come to learn...but alas I haven't got the chance to meet them yet


----------



## LuckyM (Jul 23, 2008)

this one time i was walking down my street and i saw this one guy walk by me, and then when i got home i got on fa and was looking at fursuit pictures, and i swear to god i was sure it was the same guy, was standing next to a fursuiter with a tail and ears in this one picture , i ran back outside to ask if he was a furry but he was long gone =/


----------



## Slayn (Jul 23, 2008)

no encounters, but when I was up in yellowstone I heard over the radio there was a convention only 10 miles away from us.  I wanted to sneak away so bad.


----------



## Bonzzai (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, I've never _randomly_ ran into furries, but a couple of people I know (but don't particularly like) introduce me to other furries. To be honest, I don't really get along with most furries around here. 'Cept my boyfriend :3


----------

